# Hallo Zusammen,



## bloody (25 Mai 2008)

Guten Abend allen Usern,

ich wollte mal ein Riesen LOb den Admins und den Posters aussprechen,
ist bestimmt ne Menge arbeit die dieses Board in Zeit nimmt.

Weiter so


----------



## mjw (25 Mai 2008)

Hallo bloody,

"HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN"! - das tun wir doch gerne vor allem aber wenns positive Resonanz gibt, dafür :thx:.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (25 Mai 2008)

Das freut uns (Admins, Moderatoren und Poster) zu hören 
Lob ist immer gut!
Und auch ich heiße dich herzlichst willkommen und wünsche dir viel Spaß hier an Board!

Grüße, Muli


----------



## mark lutz (25 Mai 2008)

herzlich willkommen hier und viel spass hier an board


----------



## Katzun (26 Mai 2008)

vielen dank für die blumen 

herzlich willkommen und viel spaß bei uns !

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## maierchen (26 Mai 2008)

Danke auch von mir un willkommen unter den aktiven an Board!:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (26 Mai 2008)

Sowas hört man gerne. Besten Dank bloody. 

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns und viel Spaß beim stöbern.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

